# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  >  Вирус в комплекте с Pokemon Go

## wherelemo

Друзья просили почистить смартфон от вирусов. Говорят что проблемы начались после установки игры Pokemon Go. Удалиться ли вирус, если удалить игру ?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## MASHAKa

нет не удалится

----------

